# Got A GF



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Not something I expected would happen over winter break, but I'm glad it did. 

I think it's only going to propel me forward. To make me do things I wouldn't normally do. To get out of comfort zone and live a little (that's the plan anyway.  ) 

Time for a boogie :boogie (yay!)


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome, congratulations 

-Ryan


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

high five bro


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

Excellant! :banana  :yay


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

yay! THa'ts so cool


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

Good stuff man.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

congrats


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Thank you all


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

soma said:


> Time for a boogie :boogie (yay!)


Soma,

Hey, that's MY trademark - THREE boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Time to boogie! alright!

:yay :boogie


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Good on you.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Soma

Congrats!!!!

and a question...

How??????

John H


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

That's great!!!


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

John H said:


> Soma
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> ...


Having met Soma in person a few times, I bet it's that sly smile 8)

-Ryan


----------

